# Ball python acting strange



## GATORS

I have noticed the last few days my ball python has been striking and hitting the glass when ever somebody walks near his cage. The thing is I can still hold him and he is fine and doesn't even act like he is going to strike or anything and just moves around my hand and arm. He stared doing this over the weekend when I had some family over but they didn't hold him but that's when he first started striking at people near his cage. Is there anything I can do or is he just stressed and needs some time to chill out? Also will he hurt his mouth from striking and hitting the glass in his cage?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## oscared15

somebody somehow may have spooked him that may be why he's acting aggresive, and as for hurting his mouth, as long as he isn't doing it with real force as strong as possible and there just nips I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## king red belly

You could just have a very teritorial snake, but even if it was that i would think he would strike at ur hand when u were takeing him out to handle him. Yea maybe someone just spooked him.


----------



## dracofish

How often are you feeding him? The only snake I have that will strike when he sees movement is our Burm because he's always hungry.


----------



## GATORS

dracofish said:


> How often are you feeding him? The only snake I have that will strike when he sees movement is our Burm because he's always hungry.


I feed him every 7 days. Also tonight I held him and he was fine and about 5 mins after I put him in his tank and was walking by he stuck at me. He seems to be hitting the glass pretty hard so im worried he could injure his mouth or something.

steve


----------



## Omnius

Is a molt coming up? Do others see your snake? There was an abused corn snake that I used to work with she was teased by children so she would bite a lot, once she bit me then let go once she reconized who I was. Increase your handling sessions and if possible perhaps a vet check up, attitude change can be an indicator of illness.


----------



## dracofish

How often do you handle your snake? Remember, overhandling can actually increase stress.


----------



## Nethius

hmm, strange indeed

does he have a hide spot?


----------



## huntx7

Most likely preparing to shed... check his eyes and if they seem foggy with a different tint, he's preparing. Although, the eye phase could've passed up and he's just getting ready to shed. Give him about a week then try other approaches.


----------



## GATORS

This morning I tried to hold him but now he won't let me. I couldnt even get my hand near him because he wouldn't stop striking at me. I haven't handled him since last monday so he has had time to chill out since last weekend when I had some family over. He still has been striking at people through the glass and he hits the glass pretty hard so im concerned about him hurting himself. Is there anything I can do?

steve


----------



## huntx7

Well, you might want to try some methods to get him used to you... or your "scent."

Try getting him into a pillow case and just putting him in the case next to you somewhere. You could also use a shirt that you've worn and put it in your snake's cage.


----------

